# Fahrradgepäckträger vergrößern. Wie?



## rheinfischer70 (22. Oktober 2017)

Vielleicht habt ihr eine Lösung. Da ich oft mit dem Fahrrad zum Angeln fahre, suche ich eine Fahrradgepäckträgerverbreiterung, damit mir der Werkzeugkoffer nicht andauern runterfällt.

Spanngummies sind nicht ausreichend, da der Gepäckträger zu schmal ist. Stelle mir kleine Winkel vor, die den Gepäckträger beidseitig um 5-10cm verbreitern.
Kennt jemand von euch solche oder ähnliche Lösungen?


----------



## Beppo (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fahrradgepäckträger vergrößern. Wie?*

Nimm doch ne 3mm Alu Riffelblech Platte. (Evtl. links und rechts 90° umkanten/biegen)

mit 5er Schrauben und passenden Unterlegscheiben am Gepäckträger festmachen.. Schlitze für Spanngurte anbringen z.B.

Gummi unter, damit nichts Rutscht.

lg
Beppo


----------



## bombe20 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fahrradgepäckträger vergrößern. Wie?*

wie wäre es mit einem fahrradkorb für den gepäckträger in passender größe zum angelkoffer?

edit: es gibt übrigens auch entsprechende kaufangebote, womit du deinen drahtesel zum lastenrad machen kannst. preislich hält sich das auch im rahmen.


----------



## Peter_Piper (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fahrradgepäckträger vergrößern. Wie?*

Hallo,
ich hatte mal  eine Surfboard-Halter fürs Fahrrad gesucht und folgende Bauanleitung gefunden. Vielleicht hilft dir das als Anregung. So etwas ähnliches könnte man an Sitzrohr und Sitzstrebe bauen?


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fahrradgepäckträger vergrößern. Wie?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Vielleicht habt ihr eine Lösung. Da ich oft mit dem Fahrrad zum Angeln fahre, suche ich eine Fahrradgepäckträgerverbreiterung, damit mir der Werkzeugkoffer nicht andauern runterfällt.
> 
> Spanngummies sind nicht ausreichend, da der Gepäckträger zu schmal ist. Stelle mir kleine Winkel vor, die den Gepäckträger beidseitig um 5-10cm verbreitern.
> Kennt jemand von euch solche oder ähnliche Lösungen?



Du brauchst vielleicht sowas? #6
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ahrrad-lastenfahrrad-biria/739697624-217-1002


----------



## Aalhunter33 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fahrradgepäckträger vergrößern. Wie?*

......haste mal über einen kleinen Fahrrad Anhänger nachgedacht ?


----------



## ossi67 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fahrradgepäckträger vergrößern. Wie?*

Habe einen,steht zum verkauf.aber ohne Maurerkübel
.


----------



## schomi (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fahrradgepäckträger vergrößern. Wie?*

Ich habe an einer Seite eine Packtasche.
Wenn die voll ist, dient sie als Stütze für die Tasche auf dem Gepäckträger.
Du könntest auch die Seitentasche mit Sperrholz oder entspr. Material stabilisieren.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fahrradgepäckträger vergrößern. Wie?*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten und interessanten Lösungsvorschläge.
Habe eher an eine kaufbare Lösung (Gepäckträgerverbreiterung) gedacht.

 Vorne fällt aus optischen Gründen weg und eine Karre kommt gar nicht in Frage. Die Stabilisierung mit den Seitentaschen hört sich gut an.


----------



## Ladi74 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fahrradgepäckträger vergrößern. Wie?*

Es gab doch mal die sog. Hamstergepäckträger.
Die waren ca. 30cm breit und 50cm lang, so konnte ein Sack "gefundener" Feldfrüchte bequem abtransportiert werden.


----------



## Michael.S (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fahrradgepäckträger vergrößern. Wie?*

Vielleicht sowas https://www.amazon.de/Steco-Monkey-Mit-GEP%C3%84CKTR%C3%84GER-MONKEY-MEE-SCHWARZ/dp/B006UUYV9U


----------



## rheinfischer70 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fahrradgepäckträger vergrößern. Wie?*

Danke für die Info. Der schon eher. Habe ich auf derselben Seite gefunden.

https://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B004TR0K28/ref=cm_cr_dp_see_all_btm?ie=UTF8&reviewerType=all_reviews&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=recent


----------



## mascanho (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fahrradgepäckträger vergrößern. Wie?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten und interessanten Lösungsvorschläge.
> Habe eher an eine kaufbare Lösung (Gepäckträgerverbreiterung) gedacht.


Schau mal HIER nach, ob was dabei ist. Auf Seite 3 hört sich gegebenenfalls Interessant an


----------

